
Ask HN: How to stop "demo" abuses - saradhi
I&#x27;ve been keeping efforts to implement the internet&#x27;s &quot;basic+free&quot; SEO tips into the product, which worked. Ours is now at the top.<p>This is the first time, I ever concentrated on SEO for any of the projects, certainly happy about the result. I want to understand the risks and precautions I should take, especially when you have a &quot;Demo&quot; for the trial but users are constantly abusing it with their skills.<p>I&#x27;ve the very basic usage check (with a counter stored in the localStorage) limitation implemented already which is not enough. Will be helpful if someone chip-in with leads on the ways to limit the users after certain number of trails per day.<p>Thank you.
======
mtmail
Can you change the title of the question? I think you're asking about users
abusing your trial/demo service, not anything about Google search results.

> the very basic usage check limitation implemented already

What are those limitations? It's hard to answer a question when basic
information is missing.

~~~
saradhi
Changed the title. Also, added the info.

I'm looking for help in limiting the users after certain number of trails per
day. Currently, I'm relying on a counter that is referred from the
"localStorage" of the page

